# What Color? My first like this



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Have no idea what color this called. Sorry for the bad lighting, the flash makes it look greyer than it is. It's actually black. He's very unique looking, speckled alot with a solid stripe down the center of the breast now.


























And don't ask what the parents are.........this nest had 5 eggs deposited in it.
2 hatched 3 days apart. I had to take this baby out and hand raise it. The other baby was all white.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might be a grizzle, not sure, but going to be one handsome fellow


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say grizzle..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black grizzle. The grizzley feathers will probably moult out all white.


----------

